# Need some speaker templates



## Guest (Sep 27, 2003)

hi guys, i think i will be roudn this forum a shitload from now on, just found it.

anyways..

im gunna make some door pods for my 6 inch kenwood speakers..does anyone have a template for 6 inch speakers

in general..

im designing the templates in photoshop..

cheers for any help..

Vamps


----------



## cad92brougham (Feb 22, 2002)

there probably arent any templates, just bust out a tape measure and make your own. The last time i had to make some, i took some measurements, a pencil, a compass, and a jigsaw. i just penciled in the design onto some cheap wood and hacked away at it.

They were to wedge rockford fossgate 6 3/4" 3-ways into a 95 civic 2-door.
Theese things are HUGE compared to stock.

Without the cutouts the speakers dont fit into the holes and the windows hit them cause they mount too deep :biggrin:


----------

